# Hello from NH



## dwsobel (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey all, I was given this site from a LD/friend, and it seems like a great environment. I'm happy I signed up  ~David


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 1, 2003)

*welcome to the site!!*

Hey David,

Welcome to ControlBooth.com! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I hope you find this site useful to you!!
Check out the forums often as we always have new discussions and new info to you to check out!! 


dwsobel said:


> Hey all, I was given this site from a LD/friend, and it seems like a great environment. I'm happy I signed up ~David


Awesome!! Keep spreading the word around!!!


----------



## wolf825 (Oct 1, 2003)

dwsobel said:


> Hey all, I was given this site from a LD/friend, and it seems like a great environment. I'm happy I signed up  ~David




Howdy David..welcome aboard. Feel free to ask any questions and join any topics you wish..everyone will do their best to help and make ya feel at home.

Whats your poison for theater tech--lights or sound or a little of everything?

-wolf


----------



## wemeck (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice to have ya here. There are a lot of great forum topics and discussions going on. Welcome to the conversation.


----------

